# BIRD FEEDERS for hummers, finches, orioles . . .



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

(2) Aspect's Mini HummZinger 8oz size - item#153 - 

$18.75 each + free shipping w/in USA.

(4) Aspect's HummZinger 16oz size - item#143 -

$27.00 each + free shipping w/in USA.

(3) Aspect's Jewel Box Window Hummingbird Feeder - item#407 -

$21.85 each + free shipping w/in USA.

(4) Perky-Pet Oriole Feeder - 36oz. capacity - item#252 -

$23.00 each + free shipping w/in USA.

(1) Songbird Essentials Jelly/Jam Feeder - item# sebco212 -

$13.50 each + free shipping w/in USA.

(6) Oriole Instant Nectar Concentrate - 8oz. makes 48 oz of nectar. - 

$7.00 each + free shipping w/in USA.

(1) Heath Outdoor Products - tubular 8 perch/feeding station hanging 

finch bird feeder - model# 192 - $24.50 + free shipping w/in USA.


Payment by either U.S. postal money orders or personal check (allow to clear before shipping).


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

(2) Aspect's Mini HummZinger 8oz size - item#153 - 

$18.75 each + free shipping w/in USA.


(4) Aspect's HummZinger 16oz size - item#143 -

$27.00 each + free shipping w/in USA.


(3) Aspect's Jewel Box Window Hummingbird Feeder - item#407 -

$21.85 each + free shipping w/in USA.


(4) Perky-Pet Oriole Feeder - 36oz. capacity - item#252 -

$23.00 each + free shipping w/in USA.


(1) Songbird Essentials Jelly/Jam Feeder - item# sebco212 -

$13.50 each + free shipping w/in USA.


(6) Oriole Instant Nectar Concentrate - 8oz. makes 48 oz of nectar. - 

$7.00 each + free shipping w/in USA.


(1) Heath Outdoor Products - tubular 8 perch/feeding station hanging 

finch bird feeder - model# 192 - $24.50 + free shipping w/in USA.


Payment by either U.S. postal money orders or personal check (allow to clear before shipping).


----------

